# Wow husqvarna owns a lt of companies check the list out!



## Pallet Pete (Jan 29, 2012)

http://husqvarnagroup.com/en/about/strategy/strong-brands

I didn't know all these brands where  husqvarna ! I thought it was odd that my poulan pro sounds just like my dads husquivarana saw.

Pete


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 29, 2012)

Husky is a company that is increasingly expanding it's product line into all areas of OPE.  I wish them well but this seldom results in consistent quality throughout the line.  Just ask Deere.  They tried REALLY hard to get into handheld power equipment, ATV's, and residential walk-behind mowers via private labeling.  The first two were decent products that flopped miserably on the sales floor and the last one resulted in a massive deterioration of product quality compared to machines that were built in-house.  (JS/JA/JX were the last machines Deere built until the new W series) They also broke into commercial mowing using Great Dane mowers painted Deere colors and really struggled to gain acceptance until they redesigned the entire line in house.  Private labeling isn't all bad but I've not seen good things happen when a company starts leaning on it heavily.


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 29, 2012)

my dad got a Husqvarna lawn mower, I found it interesting that the data plate states it that they are part of Electrolux industries, never would have related vacuum cleaners to power equipment


----------



## CTYank (Jan 29, 2012)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> my dad got a Husqvarna lawn mower, I found it interesting that the data plate states it that they are part of Electrolux industries, never would have related vacuum cleaners to power equipment



My understanding is that Husqvarna has been spun off from Electrolux, some 5-6 years back, at least.

The vacuums were only a part of the product lineup of Electrolux. Anyhow, your dad's mower must be more than a few years old.

If you read through David Lee's "Chainsaws, A History" you'll see how various companies merged, diverged, and were sold. Lots of them were involved with Husqvarna, which only came on the scene in '59. It's only business.

Dang socialists making all that money! And good products.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 29, 2012)

I find it interesting that the low end husqvarna saws are identical to my poulan pro! I needed some parts and went to the husqvarna dealer and got them out of the husqvarna magazine . When I got a shorter bar I got a husqvarna bar and it fit like a glove even the carb adjuster for husqvarna is from the husqvarna dealer. This is very strange to me that they sell the home model saw as poulan pro for 169 but sell the husqvarna home saw which looks identical for 199 and the craftsman saws for 199 which are the same as well. What is the difference ? My saw has held up very very well so I ask all you guys to tell me cuz I can't find the difference and I want to know.

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## Thistle (Jan 29, 2012)

My Super 380- 3.8 cubic inch/62cc/4 HP/13500RPM which I bought new in March 2000 has lots of parts that say Made In Sweden,most are interchangeable with the comparable Husky or Jonsered model produced at that time.And the Poulan Pro 475 4.7 cubic inch/77cc 6HP 12500RPM saw that I owned from April 1994 to November 2011 (sold on Ebay) was made in Sweden,basically it was a Jonsered 2077 clone & rebadged Partner 7700,just with different colors.

Electrolux bought Husqvarna in 1977,Partner & Jonsered in 1979.In 1988 the Pioneer/Partner name was changed to Poulan Pro for the North American market - with smaller saws made in USA,mid sized to large saws rebadged Pioneer/Partner made both in Canada & Sweden. My 1994  Partner K650 cut -off saw used for cutting stone,concrete & steel made in Sweden also,Husqvarna Construction Products still makes several of these different sized models,with at least 3 of the older models dropped once the businesses merged.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 29, 2012)

Pete1983 said:
			
		

> I find it interesting that the low end husqvarna saws are identical to my poulan pro! I needed some parts and went to the husqvarna dealer and got them out of the husqvarna magazine . When I got a shorter bar I got a husqvarna bar and it fit like a glove even the carb adjuster for husqvarna is from the husqvarna dealer. This is very strange to me that they sell the home model saw as poulan pro for 169 but sell the husqvarna home saw which looks identical for 199 and the craftsman saws for 199 which are the same as well. What is the difference ? My saw has held up very very well so I ask all you guys to tell me cuz I can't find the difference and I want to know.
> 
> Thanks
> Pete



I can't say for the newest models but the 136, 137, 141, and 142 were identical twins with the Poulan/Craftsman models.  (Except for color) I doubt much has changed for the very bottom end of Husqvarna's line.


----------



## MarkinNC (Jan 30, 2012)

Last I heard, Electrolux owns Husqvarna.  My read on Electrolux is that it is basically a European GE.  It is a mind numbing list of companies Electorlux owns.


----------



## Nixon (Jan 30, 2012)

MarkinNC said:
			
		

> Last I heard, Electrolux owns Husqvarna.  My read on Electrolux is that it is basically a European GE.  It is a mind numbing list of companies Electorlux owns.




Husqvarna and electrolux split up in 2006 ,I believe.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 30, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> My Super 380- 3.8 cubic inch/62cc/4 HP/13500RPM which I bought new in March 2000 has lots of parts that say Made In Sweden,most are interchangeable with the comparable Husky or Jonsered model produced at that time.And the Poulan Pro 475 4.7 cubic inch/77cc 6HP 12500RPM saw that I owned from April 1994 to November 2011 (sold on Ebay) was made in Sweden,basically it was a Jonsered 2077 clone & rebadged Partner 7700,just with different colors.
> 
> Electrolux bought Husqvarna in 1977,Partner & Jonsered in 1979.In 1988 the Pioneer/Partner name was changed to Poulan Pro for the North American market - with smaller saws made in USA,mid sized to large saws rebadged Pioneer/Partner made both in Canada & Sweden. My 1994  Partner K650 cut -off saw used for cutting stone,concrete & steel made in Sweden also,Husqvarna Construction Products still makes several of these different sized models,with at least 3 of the older models dropped once the businesses merged.



My saw looks very so similar thistle I guess they have not changed designs much over the years. Mine is a lot newer with less character to it lol ! I agree the saws are very close from what I saw of them it just surprised the heck out of me because everyone says don't buy that Poulan crap buy Husqvarna its a mans saw. Odd that my saw is 46cc and my dads is 46cc and they look identical and cut identical as well as sound identical. Not to start a war just pointing it out.

Pete


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2012)

amazing what good marketing does.................


----------



## drumbum (Jan 30, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> My Super 380- 3.8 cubic inch/62cc/4 HP/13500RPM which I bought new in March 2000 has lots of parts that say Made In Sweden,most are interchangeable with the comparable Husky or Jonsered model produced at that time.And the Poulan Pro 475 4.7 cubic inch/77cc 6HP 12500RPM saw that I owned from April 1994 to November 2011 (sold on Ebay) was made in Sweden,basically it was a Jonsered 2077 clone & rebadged Partner 7700,just with different colors.
> 
> Electrolux bought Husqvarna in 1977,Partner & Jonsered in 1979.In 1988 the Pioneer/Partner name was changed to Poulan Pro for the North American market - with smaller saws made in USA,mid sized to large saws rebadged Pioneer/Partner made both in Canada & Sweden. My 1994  Partner K650 cut -off saw used for cutting stone,concrete & steel made in Sweden also,Husqvarna Construction Products still makes several of these different sized models,with at least 3 of the older models dropped once the businesses merged.




Hey Thisle, I'm curious where you got your super 380 specs from?


----------



## Thistle (Jan 30, 2012)

drumbum said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From Owners Manual & a local shop confirmed it.


----------



## drumbum (Jan 30, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> drumbum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would love to have a copy. Anyway you could scan it and email me a copy? It would be greatly appreciated. I have 2 330's that I converted.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 30, 2012)

drumbum said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I dont have it anymore thanks to a mouse wanting nest material several years ago.  (After that I put all shop machinery owner's manuals in a small metal file cabinet).But I'll see what I can find elsewhere regarding info.Not sure if Mike Acres website or Chainsaw Collector's Forum in Sweden has the scoop,I never bothered to look. From what little I know,the 330/335/336 were pretty much same saw,correct me if I'm wrong.I remember in late '90's seeing a 375 at a local dealer,then a couple years later it was gone & they had the Super 380 instead on the shelf.Both same saw with slightly different labels I believe.

Here's the 336,dont see a 330 or a 380 listed.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...37d570c45c712fc288256f7e0017fd86?OpenDocument


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 30, 2012)

Brand names don't mean much anymore. If they ever did.


----------



## blel (Jan 31, 2012)

Years ago I bought a Husky lawn tractor and it's exactly the same as a Craftsman. It's been a great machine.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 31, 2012)

blel said:
			
		

> Years ago I bought a Husky lawn tractor and it's exactly the same as a Craftsman. It's been a great machine.



Usually the Husq was avail with a better engine (Kawasaki) than the Craftsmans.  But yes, both machines were built by American Yard Products (AYP).


----------

